# Hotmail sending contacts spam?



## LucaLuca (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi, I was informed yesterday that my hotmail had sent spam messages to a selection of my contacts. I ran a couple of tests and everything came back clean. I used:

AVG Virus Scan
Ad-Aware spyware scan
Spybot Spyware scan
Windows defender scan

Im pretty strict with the sites that I go on and very rarely get viruses. 
Again at 6am this morning my hotmail decided to send a lot of spam to certain people asking them to click on certain links. I ran all the above again and everything came back clean. A few days ago I also got a few random pop ups, but this only happend for arounbd 30minutes, then that all stopped

About 20minutes ago I got a phone call from somebody claiming to be microsoft saying I have a virus bla bla bla. I told them where to go and said id sort it myself.

I can reformat my laptop no problem but my girlfriend has a lot of Uni work on here that I dont want to lose, and until I see her, I dont want to reformat.

Does anybody know if what I have is a virus? or what, im not sure. So far the action ive take is change my hotmail password, and forget the details from my internet browser.

Thanks in advance


----------



## asiastec (May 17, 2011)

Having The same issue since 05/14 4am only realized when I got 20 delivery notification failure messages my hotmail been trying to sent out several links since then very annoying


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

If you're hotmail account has been hijacked....

It's always a good idea to change passwords when you think there's a possibility of a security breach.

What to do if you think your account has been stolen or hijacked
Account Compromise - Unauthorized Account Access

Hotmail hacked? Take these steps
Hotmail hacked? Take these steps - Security Tips & Talk - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

How to report Abuse or Spam in Windows Live Hotmail:
How to report Abuse or Spam in Windows Live Hotmail

Solutions for Common Hotmail Problems
Hotmail Solutions

Hotmail Community Forums <<< post all Hotmail-specific questions here!
Hotmail Threads


----------

